# Cat food



## WARL (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm now feeding my hedgehog with WHISKAS OCEAN FISH FLAVOR. Because the store ran out of PRINCESS CATFOOD. I think my hedgehog is three months old. I got him a week ago. Is it safe to feed him WHISKAS?? And is princess cat food good for him?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Neither brand is good. This post will tell you the percentages of protein, fat, and fiber you want, and what ingredients to look for and how to choose a food: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

This website has a good list of quality foods you can feed your hedgie. It's recommended to feed them a mix of 2 or 3 different foods in case one of them is recalled (as so many often are) or you run out. That way you won't hurt their tummies by suddenly changing to a brand new food overnight: http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/kibble--produce.html


----------

